# 0190829585



## Anonymous (2 September 2002)

Bei obiger durchwahl handelt es sich um einen hartnäckigen Dialer.
Ist jemand von dieser Nummer abgezockt worden. Kontakt würde mich interessiern.


----------



## Heiko (2 September 2002)

Die Nummer allein hilft leider nicht viel, da die Nummer von mehreren Dialer verwendet werden kann. Also kann man nicht automatisch von einer Nummer auf einen Anbieter schließen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2002)

Mich hat es auch erwischt. Gott sei Dank nur 10€. 
Die Konsequenz die ich daraus gezogen habe, war ganz einfach.
Ich habe sofort alle 0190er-Nummern bei meinem Provider sperren lassen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2002)

trotz sperrung der 0190 nummern,hat es mich erwischt,zum glück nur mit
€5,60,warte nun auf antwort zur beschwerde bei der telekom


----------



## technofreak (18 Oktober 2002)

hi,

wenn die Nummer bereits zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt gesperrt war, haftet die Telekom. 
Das ist bereits durchgezogen. Ich würde aber mal mit einer der Billigvorwahlen z.B 01900xx 
(können z.B bei www.teltarif.de abgefragt werden) testen, ob die Sperre wirklich installiert ist. 
Diese Nummern sind (jedenfalls bisher) sehr zuverlässig, ich selbst  verwende sie, seitdem es sie gibt .
In keinem Forum sind bisher irgendwelche Beschwerden dazu gekommmen. 
In deinen Fall müßte aber sofort "besetzt" kommen, wenn die Sperre aktiv ist.
Wenn nicht sofort bei Telekom reklamieren! 

Gruß
Tf


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2002)

:evil:  toll ich hatt nicht so ein glück mit dem dialer. bei mir waren es über 70€!!! schöne sch.... und was mach ich nun muß ich das jetzt bezahlen oder was?


----------



## technofreak (19 Oktober 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> :evil:  toll ich hatt nicht so ein glück mit dem dialer. bei mir waren es über 70€!!! schöne sch.... und was mach ich nun muß ich das jetzt bezahlen oder was?



Also ein bißchen mehr als Info ist schon notwendig um irgendetwas dazu sagen zu können. 

Gruß
Tf


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2002)

mich hat ( d.h. meinen Sohn ) hat es mit über 300 EUR erwischt.
Ich werde nicht Zahlen.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2002)

ich hab ja nicht mehr infos das ist es ja. hab die rechnung bekommen und da standen zwei 0190 nr. und zwar 0190846393 und 0190829585 so mehr weiß ich ja auch nicht ich hab schon mein pc untersucht aber konnte nichts finden.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2002)

Die Nr. 0190846393 gehört QSC
Die Nr. 0190829585 Colt 

Beide verlangen pro angefangene 2Sek. 0,06,  1,86E pro Min.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2002)

0190829585 habe Einspruch bei der telekom eingelegt,die haben angeblich bei der TDSL Anmeldung Sperre gelöscht.(deren Bier)
wie kann ich genau prüfen,ob Sperre veranlasst
welche Lösung , ist am sinnvollsten,ausser Sperre bei Telekom ,welche ja wohl auch nicht sicher ist um Schutz zu haben


----------



## technofreak (21 Oktober 2002)

ISDN-Kabel vom PC abklemmen. 
Gruss
Tf


----------



## HBundy (21 Oktober 2002)

habe ich gemacht ( mit dem Kabel ). Ist aber auch keine Lösung. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Anzeigen gegen solche Betrüger ?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2002)

*auch erwischt*

auch erwischt. gut, hier infos zu finden. jetzt rechnung abwarten. 
reicht eigentlich die standard de-ionstallation dieses dialers über start --> systemsteuerung --> software -->entfernen aus. gibt's da erfahrungen?


----------



## technofreak (22 Oktober 2002)

kommt auf den Dialer drauf an , je unseriöser, desto hartnäckiger. 
Es gibt aber auch Varianten, die nur einmal zuschlagen und sich selbst
deinstallieren um die Spuren zu verwischen.
Und es gibt Varianten, die vorbereitet werden und dann beim Besuch bestimmter Seiten zuschlagen.
Den Erfindungsreichtum der Abzockermafia sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Gruß
Tf


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Oktober 2002)

Bevor der Dialer entfernt wird, sollte schon die Beweissicherung betrieben werden. 


Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2002)

willie schrieb:
			
		

> Bei obiger durchwahl handelt es sich um einen hartnäckigen Dialer.
> Ist jemand von dieser Nummer abgezockt worden. Kontakt würde mich interessiern.


.Ja das bin ich denn ich habe zwei Modems in meinem Rechner gehabt ,ein ISDN und ein externes DSL . Aber mir haben die von der Telekom gesagt das ich das ISDN Modem herausbauen soll ,denn die nummer ist vieleicht dadurch gekommen ,obwohl ich das ISDN Modem schon lange nicht mehr benutzt habe.Trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen wie man an den Dialer rankommen könnte. :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2002)

Gast schrieb:



> Die Nr. 0190846393 gehört QSC
> Die Nr. 0190829585 Colt
> 
> Beide verlangen pro angefangene 2Sek. 0,06, 1,86E pro Min.


----------



## Devilfrank (26 Oktober 2002)

msoeding schrieb:
			
		

> willie schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier findest Du zumindest mal den Einstieg, wo sich suchen lohnt.
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/regedit/regedit.php


Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2002)

Mich hat´s  auch erwischt. hab´ den Posten auf der Telekom-Rechnung nicht bezahlt, um eine evtl. Mahnung des Dialers zu erreichen, aber die Telekom treibt die Kohle ja selbst ein. Da es sich nur um 30EUR handelt, belasse ich´s dabei und zahle zähneknirschend, werde den Provider(t-online) wechseln und beim telefonieren den günstigsten Betreiber raussuchen, so treffe ich die Telekom am besten.


----------



## Devilfrank (1 November 2002)

Wenn Du meinst...
Die Telekom ist verpflichtet, den Rechnungsbetrag einzutreiben, ob sie will oder nicht.
Was hat der Provider damit zu tun, wenn Du Dir auf irgendeiner Webseite einen Dialer einlatscht?
In beiden Fällen "bellst" Du den falschen Baum an. Du musst den Urheber finden. Wie? Hier im Board sehr häufig zu lesen.


Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2002)

*Scheiss dialer*

jo, ich wurd auch von dem dailer abgezockt. ich hab echt keine ahnung w ich den her hab, und auf meiner rechnung sethn jezz 100€  !! Weiß irgendeiner, zu wo man sich den dailer zeihn kann oder wo der überhaupt her kommt ?? Ciao !!


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2002)

*also*

Ich habe heute meine Telefonrechnung von September(!) bekommen. Der Dialer hat trotz Telefonanlage, Firewall und DSL Anschluss zugeschlagen. Zudem zu Zeiten, wo ich nachweislich NICHT im haus war sondern im Büro. 

Meine Fragen
1) kann der Telefonanbieter regressfähig gemacht werden, da ich meine rechnung erst SO spät kontrollieren kann? Ich hätte bei rechtzeitiger Rechnungszusendung ja viel früher 0190 nummern sperren lassen können

2) Muss ich das Geld zahlen, wenn ich nachweislich NIEMAND zur in rechnung gestellten Zeit am PC war?

Wäre echt nett wenn ihr hierauf antworten hättet, wir müssen uns diese Frechheit nämlich nicht erlauben lassen!!


----------



## technofreak (14 November 2002)

*Re: also*



			
				MarkusOL schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer hat trotz Telefonanlage, Firewall und DSL Anschluss zugeschlagen.



Eine Firewall ist gegen Dialer völlig wirkungslos! Was heißt Telefonanlage, ist der PC zusätzlich  über
 ISDN oder Analogmodem (für FAX) angeschlossen? Sicherheit besteht dann nur , wenn
in der Telefonanlage eine Erlaubnisliste aktiviert ist.

Falls nicht, nützt auch DSL nichts, wenn die Hintertür offen steht. 

siehe: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=351
"Dialergefahr bei DSL/Kabelmodem/Powerline/Satellit" 

Gruß
tf


----------



## Devilfrank (14 November 2002)

@stiff,
www.dialerhilfe.de hier findest Du erstmal die Grundlagen über das WIE und WO usw.
@MarkusOL,
Wegen der Telefonrechnung würde ich jetzt erstrangig keinen Aufstand machen. Der Telekom mitteilen, dass der 0190-Betrag unrechtmässig zustande gekommen ist, den unstrittigen Betrag der Rechnung jedoch bezahlen.
Zu 2.) Wenn Du das beweisen kannst, kannst Du Dich ganz entspannt zurücklehnen und Dich mahnen lassen, da Du ja den 0190-Betrag nicht gezahlt hast. In dieser Konstellation kannst Du sogar entspannt einem Prozess entgegensehen. So er denn überhaupt stattfindet....
Allerdings solltest Du unbedingt eine Sicherung Deines Rechners für Beweiszwecke durchführen (lassen).
Und schlussendlich kannst Du uns auf dem Laufenden halten.
 


Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2002)

Bei mir war es auch die 0190-829585, sowie die 0190-829579. Macht ca. 100€ für eine der beiden Verbindungen. Habe bei der Telekom Beschwerde eingelegt. Die behaupten unter Berufung auf eine "FSK für Mehrwertdienste" dass ein solcher Verbindungsaufbau nur durch mehrmaliges Bestätigen per Mausklick möglich sei. Ich könne aber eine Diskette mit dem Wählprogramm an die FSK nach Düsseldorf schicken. Geht natürlich nicht, weil ich als erstes eine Deinstallation vorgenommen habe.

Wie geht es weiter? Mahnverfahren???

Hat jemand einen Tip, wie weiter vorzugehen ist?

Ach ja, weiß nicht, ob das hilft. Dokumentiert habe ich die Verknüpfung, Ziel im Internet Explorer: 3_kjcVV6EAU2GxBpQ8HSgJIA\dialframe.htm,

weiß jemand was das bedeutet?

Allen Mitbetroffenen ein toi, toi, toi


----------



## HBundy (9 Dezember 2002)

hello all victims 

weiss jemand wie sich die 0190829585 in der regedit nennt? Eventuell
irgendwas mit 'hot' ? Und bitte gebt Information wie man sich gegen die
Telekomrechnung wehren kann ? Bei uns geht es um weit über 300 EUR.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Dezember 2002)

willie schrieb:
			
		

> Bei obiger durchwahl handelt es sich um einen hartnäckigen Dialer.
> Ist jemand von dieser Nummer abgezockt worden. Kontakt würde mich interessiern.



Hi wllie , uns hat es auch erwischt, ein Tag bevor wir allle 0190 Nummern gespert haben. Der Müll kostet uns !!95,00 Euro, hat einer eine Idee wie ich mich rechtlich wehren kann??


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2002)

Hallo Willi,

bei mir ist diese Nummer diesen Monat in der Telefonrechnung
aufgetaucht. Ich habe der Rechnungsstellung widersprochen und
versuche jetzt Beweise zu sammeln, wer der Anbieter ist.
Kannst Du mir hierzu weiterhelfen?

Gruß 

Sven


----------



## HBundy (12 Januar 2003)

*0190829585   SOS*

Die Telekom behaupted, daß man den Dialer eigenhändig in als Standard DFÜ instllieren muss ( Auskunft Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste ). Ich weiss genau, daß mein Sohn, der sich den Dialer eingefangen hat, garnicht weiss, wie man einen DFÜ Eintrag erstellt
oder was überhaupt DFÜ ist und ich konnte selber sehen, daß beim Aufruf von 'Freenet' der Dialer aktiviert wurde.
Wer kann mir helfen ?


----------



## Devilfrank (12 Januar 2003)

@HBundy:
Ich würde folgendermassen vorgehen:
1. Feststellen (lassen), wer denn der eigentliche Anspruchsteller ist. Das dürfte aus der Erfahrung heraus nicht die Telekom selbst sein.
2. Die betreffende Telekomrechnung um den strittigen Betrag (€300) kürzen und den unstrittigen Teil bezahlen. Parallel dazu der Telekom mitteilen, dass dieser Betrag strittig ist und bis zur Klärung der Angelegenheit nicht bezahlt wird.
3. Strafanzeige gegen den Anspruchsteller wegen Betruges aufgeben. Den Rechner als Beweismittel zur Verfügung stellen. Erst dann macht es Sinn über die Entfernung des Dialers zu reden.
4. Den Anspruchsteller auffordern, den Beweis anzutreten, wann und wie seine "Leistung" von Dir/ Deinem Sohn gewollt und gefordert/ sein Angebot angenommen wurde. (Aufstellung der Verbindungsdaten) 

Solange solltest Du Dich mit diesem Rechner nicht mehr ins Netz begeben.

Alle beschriebenen Willensäusserungen (Telekom/ Anspruchsteller) schriftlich und nachweislich (Einschreiben+Rückschein)


Gruss Frank


----------



## HBundy (12 Januar 2003)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort
Ich war leider schon wieder im Netz und es sind schon eine Reihe Briefe
zwischen mir und der Telekom gewechselt worden. Der Vorfall war schon im August. Fest steht aber, daß mein Sohn keine Ahnung hat, wie er manuell einen DFÜ Eintrag macht.

viele Grüsse
HBundy


----------

